# Tabellenproblem



## napsi (21. März 2012)

Hallo an alle!

Mein Problem ist gleich geschildert:

Aus mir nicht bekannten Gründen ist in der Tabelle zwischen den <td> ein spalt von x px. da ich das nie definiert habe (nicht wissentlich) verstehe ich das problem nicht. ICh möchte nämlich bei der <tr> eine durchgängige hintergrundfarbe haben.


```
* {                           /* alle Elemente sollen urspruenglich keine Innen- und Aussenabstaende haben */
        margin: 0;
        padding: 0;
        /*border: 1px dashed red;*/
}

body {
        font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
        font-size: 10px;
        width: 980px;
        margin: 0;
        padding: 0;
}

div#pagewrap {
        width: 980px;
}
#head {
	width: 854px;
	margin-top: 10px;
	margin-left: 63px;
}

.clearfix:after {
	content:".";display:block;
	height:0;
	font-size:0;
	clear:both;
	visibility:hidden;
} 

.clearfix {
	display:inline-block;
} /* Hides from IE-mac \*/

* html .clearfix {
	height:1%;
}

.clearfix {
	display:block;
}/* End hide from IE-mac */

#head table {
	border: 0;
	margin-bottom: 10px;
	float: left;
	color:#000000;
}

#head table td {
	height: 65px;
	font-size:10px;
	color:#000000;
}

#head table td img{
	margin-top: 5px;
	text-align: center;
}

#head table td a {
	color:#FFFFFF;
	text-decoration:none;
}

#head table td img a:hover {
	color:#FFFFFF;
	background-color:#CCCCCC;
}

#content_start {
	width: 854px;
	height: 426px;
	border: 2px;
	margin-left: 63px;
	margin-top: 5px;
	border-color:#EF9508;
	border-style:solid;
}

#content {
	width: 854px;
	height: 426px;
	border: 2px;
	border-color: #EF9508;
	border-style:solid;
	margin-left: 63px;
	margin-top: 5px;
	padding: 3px;
}

#content .links {
	float:left;
	width: 200px;
}

#content .rechts {
	width:650px;
	float:left;
	overflow:auto;
	overflow-x: hidden; 
	overflow-y: auto;
   	/*position: relative;*/
	height: 420px;
}

#content .rechtspartner {
	width: 854px;
	float:right;
	overflow:auto;
	overflow-x: hidden; 
	overflow-y: auto;
   	/*position: relative;*/
	height: 420px;
}

#content .rechtspartner table {
	float: right;
	margin-top: 10px;
	width:99%;
	padding:2px;
	/*border:solid #EF9508 1px;*/
}

#content table {
	float: right;
	/*margin-top: 10px;*/
	width:630px;
	border: solid 0px;
}

#content table tr {
	font-weight:normal;
	font-size:12px;
	text-align:left;
	color: #818084;
	height:30px;
	border: 0px;
}

#content table td {
	padding-left: 2px;
	margin:0px;
}

#content table th {
	font-weight:bold;
	font-size:13px;
	text-align:left;
}

#content tabel tr {
	background-color:#9C6;
}

#content p {
	color: #818084;
	line-height: 16px;
	padding: 5px 0 5px 0;
	font-size:12px;
}

#content p a {
	font-weight:bolder;
	text-decoration:none;
	color:#818084;
}

#content p a:hover {
	text-decoration:none;
	color: #EF9508;
}

#content .rechtspartner ul {
	color: #EF9508;
	font-size:13px;
	line-height:20px;
	margin-left:30px;
}

#content .rechtspartner ul li {
	list-style-image:url(/img/Element/px_technik1.jpg);
	line-height: 20px;
	font-weight:bolder;
}

#content .rechtspartner ul li a {
	list-style-image:url(/img/Element/px_technik1.jpg);
	font-weight:normal;
	text-decoration:none;
	color:#EF9508;
	font-weight:bolder;
}

#content .rechtspartner ul li a:hover {
	text-decoration:underline;
	color: #818084;
}

#content .rechtspartner ul ul {
	color: #818084;
	font-size:12px;
	line-height:20px;
	margin-left:50px;
}

#content .rechtspartner ul ul li {
	list-style-image:url(/img/Element/px_technik1.jpg);
	line-height: 20px;
}

#content .rechtspartner ul ul li a {
	list-style-image:url(/img/Element/px_technik1.jpg);
	font-weight:normal;
	text-decoration:none;
	color:#818084;
}

#content .rechtspartner ul ul li a:hover {
	text-decoration:underline;
	color: #EF9508;
}
#content ul {
	color: #818084;
	font-size:12px;
	line-height:20px;
}

#content ul li {
	list-style-image:url(/img/Element/px_technik1.jpg);
	line-height: 20px;
}

#content ul li a {
	list-style-image:url(/img/Element/px_technik1.jpg);
	font-weight:normal;
	text-decoration:none;
	color:#818084;
}

#content ul li a:hover {
	text-decoration:underline;
	color: #EF9508;
}




#content img {
	float: right;
	padding:3px;
}

#content a {
	list-style-image:url(/img/Element/px_technik1.jpg);
	font-weight:normal;
	text-decoration:none;
	color:#818084;
}

#content a:hover {
	text-decoration:underline;
	color: #EF9508;
}


#content h1 {
	font-weight:bolder;
	font-size:25px;
	text-align:left;
	/*float:left*/
	padding-top: 200px;
}
	
#content h2 {
	font-weight:bolder;
	font-size:15px;
	text-align:left;
	/*float:left*/
	padding: 5px;
}

#foot {
	width: 854px;
	height: 44px;
	margin-left: 63px;
}

#foot table {
	border: 0;
	margin-top: 10px;
	float: right;
}

#foot table td {
	color: #818084;
	font-size:11px;
	font-weight:bold;
	padding:5px;
}
#foot table td a{
	color: #818084;
	font-size:11px;
	font-weight:bold;
	padding:5px;
	text-decoration:none;
}

#foot table td a:hover {
	color: #EF9508;
}

#foot table td a:active {
	color: #818084;
}


fieldset.form {
         border:0px solid #CCCCCC;
         display:block;
         padding:0em 0em;
         width: 96%;
		 font-size:12px;
		 font-style:normal;
		 margin-left: 3px;
		 /*line-height:14px;*/
}

fieldset.form input, fieldset.form select {
         margin:0 0 5px 0;
         /*background:#EDF7FC;
         border:1px solid #AEDBF0;
         font:bold 13px Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
         color:#267DAC;*/
         /*position:relative;*/
		 font-size:12px;
		 font-style:normal;
		 font-weight:bold;
		 line-height:14px;
}

fieldset.form input, fieldset.form textarea, fieldset.form select {
         margin-left:210px;
         display:block;
}

label {
         float:left;
         display:block;
		 width:260px;
		 /*position:absolute;*/
}

img {
	margin: 2px;
	border: 0px;
}

/* --------------------- */

a:hover .info {
	padding: 0px;
	display: block;
	position: absolute;
	top: 270px;
	left:300px;
	z-index: auto;
}


a .info {
	display:none;
}
```


```
<table width="99%" border="0" cellspacing="8">
  <tr style="background-color:#F9D59C">
	<td style="line-height:20px; font-size:16px; width:30%; font-weight:bolder">Firma</td>
	<td style="line-height:20px; font-size:16px; width:25%; font-weight:bolder">Homepage</td>
	<td style="line-height:20px; font-size:16px; width:10%; font-weight:bolder">PLZ</td>
	<td style="line-height:20px; font-size:16px; width:15%; font-weight:bolder">Ort</td>
	<td style="line-height:20px; font-size:16px; width:20%; font-weight:bolder">Adresse</td>
    </tr>

  <tr>
	<td colspan="5"></td>
  </tr>
  
 	<tr bgcolor="#F9D59C">
		<td>Ofenfischer GmbH</td>
		<td><a href="http://www.ofenfischer.de" targeht="_blank">Homepage</a> - <a href="mailto:info@ofenfischer-dresden.de" target="_blank">E-Mail</a></td>
		<td>01157</td>
		<td>Meissner Landstrasse 128</td>
		<td>Dresden</td>
	</tr>

	<tr>
		<td>Ofenfischer GmbH</td>
		<td><a href="http://www.ofenfischer.de" targeht="_blank">Homepage</a> - <a href="mailto:info@ofenfischer-cottbus.de" target="_blank">E-Mail</a></td>
		<td>03099</td>
		<td>Annahofer Graben 5</td>
		<td>Kolkwitz OT Klein Gaglow</td>
	</tr>

 	<tr bgcolor="#F9D59C">
		<td>Emele Ofenstudio</td>
		<td><a href="http://www.emele-kamin.de" targeht="_blank">Homepage</a> - <a href="mailto:info@emele-kamin.de" target="_blank">E-Mail</a></td>
		<td>04416</td>
		<td>Nordstraße 2</td>
		<td>Markkleeberg OT Wachau</td>
	</tr>

 	<tr>
		<td>Ofenfischer GmbH</td>
		<td><a href="http://www.ofenfischer.de" targeht="_blank">Homepage</a> - <a href="mailto:info@ofen-fischer.de" target="_blank">E-Mail</a></td>
		<td>04928</td>
		<td>Glück-Auf-Ring 1</td>
		<td>Plessa</td>
	</tr>

 	<tr bgcolor="#F9D59C">
		<td>Emele Ofenstudio</td>
		<td><a href="http://www.emele-kamin.de" targeht="_blank">Homepage</a> - <a href="mailto:info@emele-kamin.de" target="_blank">E-Mail</a></td>
		<td>07546</td>
		<td>Ronneburger Str. 74</td>
		<td>Gera</td>
	</tr>

	<tr>
		<td>Emele Ofenstudio</td>
		<td><a href="http://www.emele-kamin.de" targeht="_blank">Homepage</a> - <a href="mailto:info@emele-kamin.de" target="_blank">E-Mail</a></td>
		<td>09569</td>
		<td>Kleine Ringstrasse 1</td>
		<td>Oederan</td>
	</tr>

 	<tr bgcolor="#F9D59C">
		<td>Ofenfischer GmbH</td>
		<td><a href="http://www.ofenfischer.de" targeht="_blank">Homepage</a> - <a href="mailto:info@ofenfischer-berlin.de" target="_blank">E-Mail</a></td>
		<td>12529</td>
		<td>Lilienthalstrasse 1</td>
		<td>Schönefeld</td>
	</tr>

	<tr>
		<td>Niermann GmbH</td>
		<td><a href="http://www.niermann-ofenbau.de" target="_blank">Homepage</a> - <a href="mailto:niermann-ofenbau@web.de" target="_blank">E-Mail</a></td>
		<td>30926</td>
		<td>Auf dem Rade 4</td>
		<td>Seelze</td>
	</tr>

 	<tr bgcolor="#F9D59C">
		<td>Rinder Ofenbau</td>
		<td><a href="http://www.rinder-kachelofenbau.de" target="_blank">Homepage</a> - <a href="mailto:info@rinder-kachelofenbau.de" target="_blank">E-Mail</a></td>
    		<td>56566</td>
		<td>Neuwied</td>
		<td>Althohl 26</td>
  	</tr>

	<tr>
		<td>Ofenfachgeschäft Biersack</td>
		<td><a href="http://www.biersack.info" target="_blank">Homepage</a> - <a href="mailto:mail@biersack.info" target="_blank">E-Mail</a></td>
		<td>82377</td>
		<td>Penzberg</td>
		<td>Seeshaupterstrasse 2</td>
	</tr>

 	<tr bgcolor="#F9D59C">
		<td>Chiemgauer Ofenzentrum</td>
		<td><a href="http://www.chiemgauer-ofenzentrum.de" target="_blank">Homepage</a> - <a href="mailto:info@chiemgauer-ofenzentrum.de" target="_blank">E-Mail</a></td>
		<td>83026</td>
		<td>Rosenheim / Aising</td>
		<td>Raublinger Strasse 12</td>
	</tr>

	<tr>
		<td>Feuerwelt</td>
		<td><a href="http://www.feuer-welt.de" target="_blank">Homepage</a> - <a href="mailto:info@feuer-welt.de" target="_blank">E-Mail</a></td>
		<td>85051</td>
		<td>Ingolstadt</td>
		<td>Hagauer Strasse 140</td>
	</tr>

 	<tr bgcolor="#F9D59C">
		<td>Thier Kachelöfen</td>
		<td><a href="http://www.thier-kacheloefen.de" target="_blank">Homepage</a> - <a href="mailto:walter@thier-kacheloefen.de" target="_blank">E-Mail</a></td>
		<td>88410</td>
		<td>Bad Wurzach</td>
		<td>Kimpflerhof</td>
	</tr>
	
	<tr>
		<td>Preller Kachelofen- und Lüftungsbau</td>
		<td><a href="http://www.ofen-preller.de" target="_blank">Homepage</a> - <a href="mailto:feuer@ofen-preller.de" target="_blank">E-Mail</a></td>
		<td>90765</td>
		<td>Fürth</td>
		<td>Hans-Vogel-Strasse 43</td>
	</tr>
	
 	<tr bgcolor="#F9D59C">
		<td>Der Ofenbauer Armin Brauner</td>
		<td><a href="http://www.der-ofenbauer.net" target="_blank">Homepage</a> - <a href="mailto:a.brauner@der-ofenbauer.net" target="_blank">E-Mail</a></td>
		<td>92237</td>
		<td>Sulzbach-Rosenberg</td>
		<td>Annabergweg 5a</td>
	</tr>

  	<tr>
		<td>Rittmeyer & Partner GmbH</td>
		<td><a href="http://www.w-f-o.de" target="_blank">Homepage</a> - <a href="mailto:info@w-f-o.de" target="_blank">E-Mail</a></td>
		<td>92507</td>
		<td>Nabburg</td>
		<td>Oskar von Miller Strasse 3</td>
	</tr>

 	<tr bgcolor="#F9D59C">
		<td>Altern. Kachelofenheiztechnik</td>
		<td><a href="http://www.Akh-kachelofen.de" target="_blank">Homepage</a> - <a href="mailto:peter.plank@all2net.de" target="_blank">E-Mail</a></td>
		<td>93158</td>
		<td>Teublitz</td>
		<td>Friedrich Ebert Strass 16</td>
	</tr>
	
  	<tr>
		<td>Jarema - Kachelofenbau</td>
		<td><a href="http://www.jarema-kachelofenbau.de" target="_blank">Homepage</a> - <a href="mailto:info@jarema-kachelofenbau.de" target="_blank">E-Mail</a></td>
    	<td>93192</td>
		<td>Wald</td>
		<td>Süssenbacher Strasse 9</td>
  	</tr>

 	<tr bgcolor="#F9D59C">
		<td>Surner GmbH</td>
		<td><a href="http://www.surner.de" target="_blank">Homepage</a> - <a href="mailto:info@surner.de" target="_blank">E-Mail</a></td>
    		<td>94094</td>
		<td>Rotthalmünster</td>
		<td>Passauerstrasse 7</td>
  	</tr>

 

  <tr>
	<td colspan="5"></td>
  </tr>
	<tr>
<td colspan="5"><div align="center">Wollen Sie auch Mio - Partner werden? Klicken Sie <a href="/kontakt.asp">>hier<</a></div></td>
	</tr>
 </table>
```

bitte um hilfe

lg.

gerald


----------



## SpiceLab (21. März 2012)

napsi hat gesagt.:


> Aus mir nicht bekannten Gründen ist in der Tabelle zwischen den <td> ein spalt von x px. da ich das nie definiert habe (nicht wissentlich) verstehe ich das problem nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der gesetzte Wert im *cellspacing*-Attribut bestimmt den horizontalen und vertikalen Abstand zwischen den Tabellenzellen.


----------



## omoo (22. März 2012)

Manchmal kann die Lösung so simpel sein :-D ;-)


----------

